# Blade bait molds



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just saw in a e-mail ad for Jann's that they sell molds for making your own blade baits. Has anyone done this? Does it make good baits? I keep telling myself that I am going to learn to use these blade baits as I am always hearing folks raving about them. If I do I may be thinking of making some baits unless it is not a good idea for some reason. Anyone have any experience in this area?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a link to Jann's Blade Bait Lure Molds.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian,
Not to sure about this. Are they talking a mold for just the weighted portion and then purchasing the blade itself for inserting into the weight???  
It appears the blade itself is separate...just wandering about the cost effectiveness versus just buying the finished product.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Brian,
> Not to sure about this. Are they talking a mold for just the weighted portion and then purchasing the blade itself for inserting into the weight???
> It appears the blade itself is separate...just wandering about the cost effectiveness versus just buying the finished product.


 I got the impression that the mold formed the whole blade as well although I never thought that any of them we lead blade. I am not sure how well that would work if it was that way. It would not seem to be very durable. So I guess I am as confused as you.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian,
The blade itself is made of a thin sheet metal which actually creates a vibration and thus attracts fish. I looked a little futher in the link and they indeed are sold separately. The blade blanks are sold in either Nickle or brass and seem reasonbly priced. The mold itself is only for casting the lead weight. I certainly can see a price savings as well as being able to create your own unique patterns.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That make a lot more sense, but where in the heck are you seeing that on their site?

I looked through all of the links (or so I thought) and found no information.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Click on the catalog number. Here it is:
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/blademolds/410527.aspx

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/blademolds/025724032779.aspx


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Now I see. It looks like they may cost something under a dollar to make them. I guess if I get to where I use them much and start losing them then I may consider it.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The Do-It molds work very well, but remember, you won't get a lure that vibrates quite as well as some others on the market. The flat-blade style blade baits rely on the thinness of the blades for their vibration and the Do-It blade blanks are nearly twice the thickness of Vibe-"E" blades and about half again thicker than the Silver Buddies. They will save you money and will catch fish. Also, early in the cool water season, when the bladebait bite starts to heat up, the fish around here seem to prefer the slower actions of the Do-It mold baits and the Heddon Sonars. After a couple of weeks though, the fish seem to begin to favor the tighter vibrating baits. When the water gets pretty cold the Vib-"E"s, Cicadas, Showdowns, and Krazy Blades will outfish the slower ones by a good margin.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I need to get me some of the Vibe-E's to try. I think I have only tried the Sonars. I knew there was a difference in the appearance but I did not know about the blade thickness. I think I will plan on picking up a few of them before the cald water returns.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

You won't save much by making your own blade baits. If you have never casted lead you will have a large initial investment. Melting pot, mold, inserts, hooks,lead, prism tape,paint, etc. You could have $100 invested. Commercially marketed baits (Vib-e, Cicada, etc.) are 3$ to 4$ each. You could buy 25 or more for the same amount as the start up doing it yourself. If you are doing it for enjoyment however go for it!  And,it is really cool catching fish on something you made


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I already have the melting pot and some lead. I used to make my own jig heads. That was why I was considering it. However, I would have to really fall in love with using the blade baits before I decide to go through that much to make them.


----------

